# Hiring a car when moving to the US



## toby.stevenson (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi - I'm about to move myself and the family to the US and need to hire a car for the first couple of months. Does anyone have any good hire firms that are good value for the longer term rental?

Thanks
T


----------



## dmanning1972 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know specifically but you may wish to checkout Craigslist


----------



## HarryAshley (Nov 16, 2007)

[You may wish to try Enterprise car rental, they used to have good long term rental rates.

They mainly work with Insurance companies.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

HarryAshley said:


> [You may wish to try Enterprise car rental, they used to have good long term rental rates.
> 
> They mainly work with Insurance companies.


just wishing yougood luck with your move we to are about to make the move so all the best to you and your family


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Theres various options. I use Hertz but thats only cuz I have a #1 Gold Membership with them but I have never had any trouble renting their cars. I have seen some good Weekly Rates on their site. (hertz.com). I would personally benchmark the following companies (Hertz, Budget, Enterprise, Avis). Benchmark them by the dates you plan on renting.

Good Luck.

NOTE: Airports usually are more expensive to rent cars since there are taxes associated with renting from airports and also ONE WAY (picking from one location and dropping at a different location would cost you more)


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

For reference in the States, the term "hire" is referred to as "rental" so search for Rental Agencies. The top 4 are Hertz, National, Budget, and Enterprise. I personally recommend going to Hotwire.com: Discount airfare, hotel reservations, car rentals, vacation packages and cruises and select "car rental." You can't beat their rates, and you'll get a good price on a car rental. It's prepay though. Good luck.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I recommend Enterprise. I have done long term rentals of several months with them. Hertz, Avis, etc. will be much more expensive. In the larger cities, there are typically several Enterprise locations. Stay away from airport locations. Check with each Enterprise location as rates can vary a lot from one to another in the same city. You can also negotiate quite a bit on long term rentals. Joining AAA can often save you a lot on your rental.


----------

